# GELÖßT: Mythic Patcher - Anmeldung fehlgeschlagen



## Tabasco567 (25. September 2008)

Hallo, 

habs spiel installiert, cd-key registriert, alle möglichen mails bekommen und brav bestätigt - kann mich aber trotzdem nicht ins spiel einloggen; wohl aber auf der war-homepage. 

der mythic-patcher meint "anmeldung fehlgeschlagen - gebt eure daten erneut ein" - irgendwann ist auch ein fenster aufgepoppt, das meinte ich hätte mich zu oft falsch eingeloggt.  ^^ 
muss ich nun einfach warten und später wieder probieren, weil mein acc gesperrt ist?


ohje, das fängt ja gut an ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß



UPDATE:

1% Mythic Patcher - wunderbar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hat bei mir gute 1,5 Std nach der dritten Mail "registrierungsinformationen" gedauert, bis ich mich endlich in den patcher loggen konnte!

jetzt zieht der sich erstmal ein gig daten rein...


----------



## Albatou (25. September 2008)

Weiß nicht, was du schon alles gemacht hast, aber wenn du noch den Headstart-Key laufen hattest, musst heute deinen normalen Key registrieren. Zumindest wennde SE spielst.

Btw: Nein, dein Acc wird nicht gesperrt, wenn du dich zu oft falsch einloggst, nur der Patcher schliesst sich.


----------



## Khylin (25. September 2008)

schau einen thread ueber dir, haben ganz viele leute atm


----------



## D132 (25. September 2008)

Hab leider das selbe Problem gerade und den vorhin genantnen thread finde ich gerade nicht wäre hilfreich wenn den wer linken könnte oder so nen Tipp hierlasen könnte =)


----------



## Grados (25. September 2008)

@TE Du musst schon auf die Email von Mythic warten. Damit bestätigst du deinen Key und kannst dann mit Benutzernamen und Passwort einloggen. Sonst klappts noch nicht.


----------



## D132 (25. September 2008)

Grados schrieb:


> @TE Du musst schon auf die Email von Mythic warten. Damit bestätigst du deinen Key und kannst dann mit Benutzernamen und Passwort einloggen. Sonst klappts noch nicht.


Also ich habe die mail auch schon im Kasten aber klappen will es noch immer nicht =(


----------



## Tabasco567 (25. September 2008)

@albatou - hab mir gestern ein ganz normales package beim örtlichen media-händler geholt.  weiß auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ein headstart sein soll. 

@khylin - schon gesehen. wußt nur nicht, ob ich hier vllt ein anderes problem mit diesem patcher vorliegt.


@grados - schon bekommen! drei mails "bitte bestätigt eure registrierung", "willkommen bei war" & "registrierungsinformationen" - bei der letzten mail mit der info, dass ich zugriff auf war:aor und einem monat war hab


ach ja, ports sind freigegeben - bzw test mit ausgeschalteter firewall brachte auch nix



myzz, ich hab da ein ungutes bauchgefühl... ^^


----------



## Albatou (25. September 2008)

Tabasco567 schrieb:


> @albatou - hab mir gestern ein ganz normales package beim örtlichen media-händler geholt.  weiß auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ein headstart sein soll.



Das freischalten des Spieleaccounts dauert immer ein bischen. Vielleicht liegts daran.


----------



## D132 (25. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Das freischalten des Spieleaccounts dauert immer ein bischen. Vielleicht liegts daran.


Ich hoffe du hast recht sonst sitzen ich und Tabasco567 im selben Boot.


----------



## Thero21 (25. September 2008)

Gleiches Problem bei mir, WAR vorhin im Saturn gekauft und installiert, Account angelegt und Key registriert. Alle 3 E-Mails erhalten wobei in der letzten Stand das ich nun Zugriff hätte auf WAR und 1Monat WAR.
Unglücklicherweise sagt mir der Patcher auch das die Accountdaten falsch sind. Scheint ein Problem zu geben bzw. das die Anmeldeinformationen noch nicht übergeben sind. Wie es aussieht und ich in anderen Threads gelesen habe muss man wohl ne Weile warten und ab und an probieren. Irgendwann solls dann gehen.

Grüße


----------



## D132 (25. September 2008)

Und wie lange dürfte das dauern, eine Stunde oder einen Tag ?
weißt du da was drüber ?


----------



## Tabasco567 (25. September 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Und wie lange dürfte das dauern, eine Stunde oder einen Tag ?
> weißt du da was drüber ?




hat bei mir etwa 90 minuten gedauert... probier's mal!


----------



## Thero21 (25. September 2008)

Bei mir geht es jetzt auch, ca 60-90 Minuten nach Registrierung. Patcher läuft. WAR ich komme!!!1


----------



## Tabasco567 (25. September 2008)

Thero21 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es jetzt auch, ca 60-90 Minuten nach Registrierung. Patcher läuft. WAR ich komme!!!1







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grados (25. September 2008)

Sorry da war ich etwas zu voreilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. *drücktTabascodieDaumendasesauchfunktioniert* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felgren (25. September 2008)

Bei mir klappt es mit dem Login leider auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin schon gut ne Stunde damit beschäftigt, hoffe dass es bald klappt, darf ja dann auch noch patchen.


----------



## RaVEaeL (25. September 2008)

Habe auch das Problem das ich mich nicht einloggen kann.
Naja, warten wir mal ein bisschen ab, vllt. geht es ja wirklich nachher...


----------



## Chillmon (25. September 2008)

Komisch aufeinmal geht das login bei mir auch nicht mehr , vorhin und die letzen Tage gings ja


----------



## Albatou (25. September 2008)

Chillmon schrieb:


> Komisch aufeinmal geht das login bei mir auch nicht mehr , vorhin und die letzen Tage gings ja



Headstart-Keys sind heute abgelaufen.


----------



## RaVEaeL (25. September 2008)

Chillmon schrieb:


> Komisch aufeinmal geht das login bei mir auch nicht mehr , vorhin und die letzen Tage gings ja



Hast denn schon deinen Key von der Retail Version eingegeben? Die 7 Tage freispielzeit
von der Open Beta sind heute abgelaufen...


----------



## Chillmon (25. September 2008)

Habe kein Headstart Key.. achja habe bis heute keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaVEaeL (25. September 2008)

Chillmon schrieb:


> Habe kein Headstart Key.. achja habe bis heute keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann frage ich mich wie du jemals spielen konntest wenn du keinen Key hast!?


----------



## Albatou (25. September 2008)

RaVEaeL schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich wie du jemals spielen konntest wenn du keinen Key hast!?


Hat bestimmt versehentlich Gothic 3 gestartet und gemeint er spielt Warhammer. xD


----------



## Chillmon (25. September 2008)

Oben steht , dass ich keinen "HEADSTART KEY " habe . Jedoch habe ich natürlich den normalen key. Aber habe jetzt das Problem gefunden. Habe bei der Key registrierung die falsche email adresse eingegeben ( habe damals bei der beta eine ganze andere adresse eingegeben, die ich auch selten benutzt habe ) zum glück hab ich dann auf " Email Adresse ändern " geschaut und gesehen , dass der acc auf einer anderen adresse erstellt wurde... eingeloggt und da stand auch schon dass der key nicht registirert werden konnte. Habe aber die letze Zeit gezockt . Das lag aber wohl an den 7 freien Tagen die die Beta Spieler bekommen hatten wegen der Probleme von GOA während der Beta


----------



## The Future (25. September 2008)

Ich habe das problem das bei meiner 2ten CD sobald ich sie installiert habe ein fehler auftritt mit Fehler code 740 zudem steht dann da noch produkt konnte nicht gestartet werden weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde was ist das und wie bekomm ich es hin das WAR funktioniert bitte um antwort danke !!! ???


----------



## Albatou (25. September 2008)

The schrieb:


> Ich habe das problem das bei meiner 2ten CD sobald ich sie installiert habe ein fehler auftritt mit Fehler code 740 zudem steht dann da noch produkt konnte nicht gestartet werden weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde was ist das und wie bekomm ich es hin das WAR funktioniert bitte um antwort danke !!! ???



Zum 10.000. mal, Directx 9 installieren.


----------



## The Future (25. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Zum 10.000. mal, Directx 9 installieren.



habe nichts in der SuFu gefunden hab Fehler 740 eingegeben und installations fehler und installations fehler 740 dadurch fragte ich hier


----------



## Tidra-on (25. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Zum 10.000. mal, Directx 9 installieren.



So nicht richtig. Das Problem hatte ich trotz aktueller dx version auch. Da half auch keine neuinstallation. Zudem es eine Warhammer Datei ist. 
Lösung ist einfach. Datei googlen. Downloaden und ab in den Warhammer Ordner. Dann klappts auch bit der Nachb...ähm dem Spiel.


----------



## The Future (25. September 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> So nicht richtig. Das Problem hatte ich trotz aktueller dx version auch. Da half auch keine neuinstallation. Zudem es eine Warhammer Datei ist.
> Lösung ist einfach. Datei googlen. Downloaden und ab in den Warhammer Ordner. Dann klappts auch bit der Nachb...ähm dem Spiel.



was hast gegoogelt und gedownloadet und kannst den link hier bitte verlinken danke.


----------



## Albatou (25. September 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> So nicht richtig.



Doch.



Tidra-on schrieb:


> Zudem es eine Warhammer Datei ist.



Totaler Blödsinn.


----------



## The Future (25. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Doch.
> 
> 
> 
> Totaler Blödsinn.



dann stell es bitte richtig und erklär mir was ich nun alles genau machen muss hab mir jetzt die neuste DerictX version gedownloadet und installiere das spiel wieder neu.


----------



## Albatou (25. September 2008)

The schrieb:


> dann stell es bitte richtig und erklär mir was ich nun alles genau machen muss hab mir jetzt die neuste DerictX version gedownloadet und installiere das spiel wieder neu.



http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details...;DisplayLang=de

Herunterladen, installieren, spielen. Warhammer musste NICHT neu installieren, die Datei gehört zu Directx und nicht zu Warhammer!


----------



## Flixl (25. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Albatou (25. September 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> wisst ihr was mich wundert? dass ich vorhin noch gespielt habe und auch plötzlich diese drecksfehlermeldung bekomme. passwort stimmt aber denn ich komme auf der WAR seite rein damit
> will wieder spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich tipp mal, du hast noch deinen Headstart-Key laufen. Wennde die SE spielst musst dein Spiel heute voll registrieren.


----------

